# what breed of dog is this?



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Planet Molosser - CAS - Powered by PhotoPost


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

looks like a chow x wolf :lol2:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

to me it looks like a golden retriever x rottweiler x great dane x great dane x god knows wot else:lol2:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

there is defo some chow in there! lol

http://www.dogcastradio.com/images/Chow3.jpg


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

It looks like a Central Asian mastiff, I forget their names (because I end up calling them Azkhabans and I'm sure that's a Harry Potter prison lol). :lol:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Asian_Shepherd_Dog

ETA: Would explain the "CAS"


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

after a little hunting it looks like either a Polish Tatra Sheepdog or a Pyrenean Mountain Dog.

I may be wrong however


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Whatever breed it is it is stunning


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

After more research It's a Central Asian Shepherd Dog ( CAS )

Hope that helps


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Could be a Maremma Sheepdog although it looks rather large.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

:censor: ME!!! THATS HUUUUGE!!! 

glad i dont see them often!!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like a Pyrenean Mountain Dog to me


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I would think the CAS definitely stands for Central Asian Shepherd like my link as I've seen identical dogs while Googling, and the heavily cropped ears suggest so too (wish you could get these dogs with all their parts!). He's a grand looking dog.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

looks like a lion.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Just to add it looks like it's had its ears cropped which make it look strange - here's a pic of a maremma which also looks to have cropped/very small ears BREEDS DOGS: Cane da Pastore Maremmano-Abruzzese MAREMMA AND THE ABBRUZES SHEEPDOG


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I would think the CAS definitely stands for Central Asian Shepherd like my link as I've seen identical dogs while Googling, and the heavily cropped ears suggest so too (wish you could get these dogs with all their parts!). He's a grand looking dog.


yeah I recon you are right  I want one


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

SiUK said:


> yeah I recon you are right  I want one


I agree - looks bang on!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I want one too, and now after looking through the Molosser World site I have a doggy request list as long as my arm! :blush:

I promised Baz a smaller dog next time (we have a Bullmastiff) but I so want a big hairy mastiff type.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I want one too, and now after looking through the Molosser World site I have a doggy request list as long as my arm! :blush:
> 
> I promised Baz a smaller dog next time (we have a Bullmastiff) but I so want a big hairy mastiff type.


Get it as a pup and profess amazement when it grows?!?!:whistling2:

Jo


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

KathyM said:


> It looks like a Central Asian mastiff, I forget their names (because I end up calling them *Azkhabans* and I'm sure that's a Harry Potter prison lol). :lol:
> 
> Central Asian Shepherd Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ETA: Would explain the "CAS"


:lol2: Ovtcharka you're thinking of.. Central Asian Sheperds. 

There are some in this country as i remember seeing an advert selling them on Preloved a few months ago. : victory:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

looks like its crossed with a bear! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that ain't no dog!


...it's a freakin' polar bear!:lol2:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

YouTube - OVCHARKAS [email protected] < 8 week old pups!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Central Asia Shepherd Dog











is this it?


wow! an very nice dog!.... i never heard of them but i like 'em!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

royal_girly said:


> :lol2: Ovtcharka you're thinking of.. Central Asian Sheperds.
> 
> There are some in this country as i remember seeing an advert selling them on Preloved a few months ago. : victory:


Yeah I get them and Akbash and Azawakh and all of them mixed up in my head with Harry Potter. :lol2:

I would love an Ovtcharka - I love the CAS version and the Caucasian sabley ones (I'm wondering if the latter is the breed that plays Wrolf in The Secret of Moonacre?). I also want a Broholmer, a Cane Corso, a Leonberger, a PMD, an Anatolian Shepherd, a Ridgeback, a Boeboel, a French Bulldog or if I can be won around again, another Boxer.

OH is quite partial to a spaniel. Or a hairy lurcher. Both of which I love, but give me a big smelly slavvering looney any day (hence the OH mwahaha). :lol2:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Azawakh.... now there's my dream dog... although i'd have the RSPCA knocking on the door every 5 mins asking me why it's been starved.. :lol2::flrt:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL I love Azawakhs too. I'm stuffed if I ever get one of these breeds if I can't remember their bloomin' names :lol2:

Anyone know how to pronounce Ovtcharka?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Monster dog! 

Dishy bloke! 

:lol2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Yeah I get them and Akbash and Azawakh and all of them mixed up in my head with Harry Potter. :lol2:
> 
> I would love an Ovtcharka - I love the CAS version and the Caucasian sabley ones (I'm wondering if the latter is the breed that plays Wrolf in The Secret of Moonacre?). I also want a Broholmer, a Cane Corso, a Leonberger, a PMD, an Anatolian Shepherd, a Ridgeback, a Boeboel, a French Bulldog or if I can be won around again, another Boxer.
> 
> OH is quite partial to a spaniel. Or a hairy lurcher. Both of which I love, but give me a big smelly slavvering looney any day (hence the OH mwahaha). :lol2:


Id love a boerboel too, i do believe someone on here called Temerist has 7 boerboals but had 3 or 4 for sale. Gorgeous dogs:2thumb:


----------



## ovcharkauk (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello 
am new to this site and i will do a intro in a bit just wanted to reply to this 1st  

the dog in the photo is a _Central Asian Ovcharka(cao) also know as Central Asian Shepherd(cas) and it has a few other names too _
_there are a few in the UK me being one of the owns i also owns the breed club _and will be importing new stock next year
you can find out more about that lovely breed on my website 
www.ovcharkas.co.uk 


many thanks 
Donna xx


----------



## ovcharkauk (Sep 4, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Anyone know how to pronounce Ovtcharka?


*"uhf-'chAr-ka'' *

*XX*


----------



## ovcharkauk (Sep 4, 2009)

royal_girly said:


> YouTube - OVCHARKAS [email protected] < 8 week old pups!


 
The one with the most white in is my girl


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Fantastic looking dogs aren't they? I met one when i was a kid and thought it was the most amazing dog on the planet. :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

We've always thought that Blu looked a bit...well...un-danish (lol), obviously being a rescue we never got his papers, but considering he came from dane rescue I'm guessing he must have been pure dane.

But then Kathy showed me this site - scroll down to the pic of the black dog...
Molosserworld's Broholmer History Page

I swear to god that's my dog's doppelganger LOL









Blu's a very chunky (not just fat, although it does contribute!) big framed barrel chested (eg round, not deep, chested) mastiffy faced dane. But it makes me wonder whether there's a breeder out there trying to get back to how danes should look rather than these lanky deep chested ones! I think it could be a good idea, considering those deep chests are so prone to bloat (touch wood the risks should be less with a round chested dog like Blu).


----------



## ovcharkauk (Sep 4, 2009)

All mastiffs come from the *Alaunt*. then came the BULLY KUTTA,, CAO,CO and then 
then other mastiffs 

you have a lovely great dane one of my fav breeds of dog :2thumb:


this is my girl angel as a puppy i think 16weeks 










the ears and tail are not cropped because of the ban


----------



## bikemadbaz (Jan 23, 2008)

its a newfoundland I think.:lol2:


----------



## SeaWolf (Apr 27, 2009)

looks like a young male lion to me..


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Monster dog!
> 
> Dishy bloke!
> 
> :lol2:


Hmm... you think?! maybe not....



ovcharkauk said:


> Hello
> am new to this site and i will do a intro in a bit just wanted to reply to this 1st
> 
> the dog in the photo is a _Central Asian Ovcharka(cao) also know as Central Asian Shepherd(cas) and it has a few other names too _
> ...


Wow intresting never have heard of this dog they are certainly on want list for the future(far in the future!!) Great looking dog though! would love to see pictures of your dog, if that wouldn't be to much too ask.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yayy I was right! Welcome by the way - I would love to hear more about these dogs and especially their temperament? I love these types of dog, the big hairy mastiff types and am excited to hear these are starting to make their way over here. Are they closely related to the Caucasian Ovtcharka? I'm still trying to find out what the dog in The Secret of Moonacre is (not that I watch kids' films of course, it was my daughter that forced me honest guv! lol).....:lol2:




ovcharkauk said:


> Hello
> am new to this site and i will do a intro in a bit just wanted to reply to this 1st
> 
> the dog in the photo is a _Central Asian Ovcharka(cao) also know as Central Asian Shepherd(cas) and it has a few other names too _
> ...


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Yayy I was right! Welcome by the way - I would love to hear more about these dogs and especially their temperament? I love these types of dog, the big hairy mastiff types and am excited to hear these are starting to make their way over here. Are they closely related to the Caucasian Ovtcharka? I'm still trying to find out what the dog in The Secret of Moonacre is (not that I watch kids' films of course, it was my daughter that forced me honest guv! lol).....:lol2:


This is the dog from The Secret of Moonacre 
http://www.popcorn.co.uk/static/moonacrereview2.jpg
This is a Sarplaninac
BREEDS DOGS: Jugoslovenski Ovcarski Pas-Sarplaninac YUGOSLAVIAN SHEPHERD DOG - SHARPLANINA
They look very alike.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking at the head and the bit of the tail i would say it's the akbash dog which is a flock guardian. in a way it does look similar to a central asian ovcharka buT cao's have a docked tail but even undocked the tails are very thin.


----------



## ovcharkauk (Sep 4, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> Looking at the head and the bit of the tail i would say it's the akbash dog which is a flock guardian. in a way it does look similar to a central asian ovcharka buT cao's have a docked tail but even undocked the tails are very thin.
> 
> image


the dog is not an akbash i know the owner of the dog in the photo it is a 100% CAO !


----------



## ovcharkauk (Sep 4, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> Hmm... you think?! maybe not....
> 
> 
> 
> Wow intresting never have heard of this dog they are certainly on want list for the future(far in the future!!) Great looking dog though! would love to see pictures of your dog, if that wouldn't be to much too ask.


sure if you go to my site www.ovcharkas.co.uk they are a lot of photos on there she is only young in then


----------



## ovcharkauk (Sep 4, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Yayy I was right! Welcome by the way - I would love to hear more about these dogs and especially their temperament? I love these types of dog, the big hairy mastiff types and am excited to hear these are starting to make their way over here. Are they closely related to the Caucasian Ovtcharka? I'm still trying to find out what the dog in The Secret of Moonacre is (not that I watch kids' films of course, it was my daughter that forced me honest guv! lol).....:lol2:


they are closely related to the CO they are kind of the same dog just ones got more hair and the CO is a handfull :lol2: i know a few people that breed them 

the dog in the film you are on about (not seen it myself ) is a Sarplaninac lovely dogs we use to have the in the UK but the breeder stoped breeding them
i have a friend that is bring some over in the next year or so :2thumb:


----------



## calzzy (Sep 2, 2009)

hatever dog it iswhere duz it live it iss gunna be mine lmao


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so how big is their adult size then?


----------



## ovcharkauk (Sep 4, 2009)

SiUK said:


> so how big is their adult size then?


 *Height: Dogs 27-36 inches  Bitches 24-30 inches*
*Weight: Dogs 55-90 kg. Bitches 40-65 kg.*
*Some males and female are even larger. There is NO max height or weight for this breed.*​ 
i know ones that are 91cm and 95kg he is a big big boy


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

ovcharkauk said:


> they are closely related to the CO they are kind of the same dog just ones got more hair and the CO is a handfull :lol2: i know a few people that breed them
> 
> the dog in the film you are on about (not seen it myself ) is a Sarplaninac lovely dogs we use to have the in the UK but the breeder stoped breeding them
> i have a friend that is bring some over in the next year or so :2thumb:


 Co and cao have a lot of differences and are not so much a handfull if the owner knows what there doing with a breed that's been unchanged for years. Both nice dogs though but woldnt keep any as i live in a flat lol i wanted a CO due to me working in the security industry as a patrol dog but due to the high prices and current situation is a no go at the moment. as for the dog in the picture it does look identicle to an akbash with it's ears cropped.


----------



## ovcharkauk (Sep 4, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> Co and cao have a lot of differences and are not so much a handfull if the owner knows what there doing with a breed that's been unchanged for years. Both nice dogs though but woldnt keep any as i live in a flat lol i wanted a CO due to me working in the security industry as a patrol dog but due to the high prices and current situation is a no go at the moment. as for the dog in the picture it does look identicle to an akbash with it's ears cropped.


Am sorry but you have that wrong there is not much differences at all !
and the CO is a lot more headstrong dog aggressive and reserved with strangers(and not for first time owners) ! have you ever onwed one of these breeds ?? 

i know this as i have many freind that own BOTH breeds of dog from all over the world and they all say the same thing !

and as for the dog in the photo i will say it again its a CAO i know the owner !!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

ovcharkauk said:


> they are closely related to the CO they are kind of the same dog just ones got more hair and the CO is a handfull :lol2: i know a few people that breed them
> 
> the dog in the film you are on about (not seen it myself ) is a Sarplaninac lovely dogs we use to have the in the UK but the breeder stoped breeding them
> i have a friend that is bring some over in the next year or so :2thumb:


Thank you ever so much for the info. Do you think they can be likened to any breed more common over here in temperament/needs? I currently have a bullmastiff and she was fairly hard work as a youth (she was a rescue, completely unsocialised when she came to us and thought literally hanging of your arms by her teeth was play) but docile now. She is not as big as one of these but big for a bullmastiff, being 27.5" and 53kg. I read that ovcharkas are very hard work when it comes to socialisation and wondered whether that means they have temperament issues that make them less suitable that other breeds here as pets? Like perhaps belgian shepherds - higher drives? Or akitas with their aloof personalities?


----------



## ovcharkauk (Sep 4, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Thank you ever so much for the info. Do you think they can be likened to any breed more common over here in temperament/needs? I currently have a bullmastiff and she was fairly hard work as a youth (she was a rescue, completely unsocialised when she came to us and thought literally hanging of your arms by her teeth was play) but docile now. She is not as big as one of these but big for a bullmastiff, being 27.5" and 53kg. I read that ovcharkas are very hard work when it comes to socialisation and wondered whether that means they have temperament issues that make them less suitable that other breeds here as pets? Like perhaps belgian shepherds - higher drives? Or akitas with their aloof personalities?


hiya hun 
are you looking to own a CAO ?? i will PM you my number and we can talk over the phone if you like 
i have also owned akiats and neos and i know what you mean


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Hiya - I wish, but sadly we're a one dog household and I won't be looking for another dog til (shhhh don't say it) we haven't got another dog any more. Dharma is only 7 so I'm hoping we've got a lot longer with her yet but doesn't hurt to learn more about different breeds and I *will* have a large hairy slavver-hound one day - what breed kindof depends on what I learn/experience in the meantime. I think I'll also need to be out of uni and earning enough to save up for one - student grant and 3 kids means they're out of my league for a while yet lol! Thanks for PMing me your number though!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

ovcharkauk said:


> Am sorry but you have that wrong there is not much differences at all !
> and the CO is a lot more headstrong dog aggressive and reserved with strangers(and not for first time owners) ! have you ever onwed one of these breeds ??
> 
> i know this as i have many freind that own BOTH breeds of dog from all over the world and they all say the same thing !
> ...


 you didn't read my post properly did you, i said it LOOKS like a akbash in this photo. and i don't agree with you the two breeds have noticeable differences there are not just the same dog. even phsyically the coa is a lot leggiers then the caucasian while the caucasian is generally a larger dog. as i said in my post i would like to own one of these breeds but my apartment is not suited. i have spoken to many owners of both breeds including a breeder in russia. Both where used for the same purpose but as i said they are not the same dog. as you probs know the CO is a much older breed then the COA did you know the COAs direct ancestor was the gsd? i'll try dig up them details for that russian breeder if you not believe what im giving you is fact. any ways just curious how much are your COA? have only known a handful of people to actually own coa and they paid around £2000 a pup!


----------



## Fozz (Aug 25, 2009)

We had 2 of these, they're caucasian ovcharkas or caucasian shepherd dogs.......


----------

